
Brutalist UX - jansho
https://www.fastcodesign.com/90127559/what-facebook-google-and-tinder-would-look-like-with-a-brutalist-makeover
======
intoverflow2
UI/digital product designers would do themselves a favour to actually read up
on what these terms actually mean that they keep co-opting.

